# Help Find Spirit (Stolen 9 years ago)



## SEH (8 May 2020)

Also posted in the tack room:

Found this on facebook, thought it was worth sharing as Lisa is appealing for information again after 9 years. Not sure what the story is behind it but it is every one of our worst nightmares. Currently won't let me post pictures on here.

Spirit Stolen Facebook Group
Find Spirit Website

Spirit - Espiritu Volador, STOLEN from Carrington, Manchester on 8th May 2011 sometime after 21.30. He is a 15.2hh light Dapple gray Andalusian type gelding. His coat may well change with the seasons - please check the photos on this group showing his different coat types. 7 years old when taken in May 2011, born 2004, 16 years old in May 2020. He is microchipped but please dont ignore a similar looking horse without a chip. He has a small snip between his nostrils, a longish mane and a very distinctive scar on his inside right hind leg. Remember these could have been disguised by now so please look carefully. Any information or possible sightings; no matter how insignificant you think they may be may just be the small piece of information Lisa needs to find her horse.


----------



## Frumpoon (8 May 2020)

I remember this happening and it was just awful. I suppose because he's such a striking looking horse I just assumed it was an ownership dispute but he's never been found


----------



## Babygirl81 (19 August 2020)

i remember this as it happened around the time i purchased my Andalusian, i was so scared my boy was really her boy at the time! He wasn't thankfully for me, But i feel for her... the unknowing even now!


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

SEH said:



			Also posted in the tack room:

Found this on facebook, thought it was worth sharing as Lisa is appealing for information again after 9 years. Not sure what the story is behind it but it is every one of our worst nightmares. Currently won't let me post pictures on here.

Spirit Stolen Facebook Group
Find Spirit Website

Spirit - Espiritu Volador, STOLEN from Carrington, Manchester on 8th May 2011 sometime after 21.30. He is a 15.2hh light Dapple gray Andalusian type gelding. His coat may well change with the seasons - please check the photos on this group showing his different coat types. 7 years old when taken in May 2011, born 2004, 16 years old in May 2020. He is microchipped but please dont ignore a similar looking horse without a chip. He has a small snip between his nostrils, a longish mane and a very distinctive scar on his inside right hind leg. Remember these could have been disguised by now so please look carefully. Any information or possible sightings; no matter how insignificant you think they may be may just be the small piece of information Lisa needs to find her horse.
		
Click to expand...

Just awful. These criminals have no heart.....


----------



## shamrock2021 (22 December 2020)

I feel sorry for  you it horrible to not no where he is.  Not trying to upset you but most people who steal horses  sell to slaughter house because you can get so much money for them especially for a cob type of horse.


----------



## Widgeon (22 December 2020)

lex the raindeer said:



			I feel sorry for  you it horrible to not no where he is.  Not trying to upset you but most people who steal horses  sell to slaughter house because you can get so much money for them especially for a cob type of horse.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind my asking, what's that assertion based on? It seems a bit unlikely, in the UK anyway - I was under the impression that there were only two or three horse slaughterhouses operating in the UK, and they get enough bad publicity as it is - can you imagine if it turned out they'd slaughtered someone's stolen pet? I would've thought that unless they're dealing with a well known client, they would check passports / chips etc? Or maybe I'm just being very naive. And if you were going to sell to a European meat market you'd still have the cost of falsifying some documents and shipping the horse to a UK port / all the way to Europe. For the sake of meat money that seems like a lot of effort. This horse looks like a valuable riding horse of a desirable breed, so surely there'd be more money in selling him on as a riding horse.


----------



## shamrock2021 (22 December 2020)

Widgeon said:



			If you don't mind my asking, what's that assertion based on? It seems a bit unlikely, in the UK anyway - I was under the impression that there were only two or three horse slaughterhouses operating in the UK, and they get enough bad publicity as it is - can you imagine if it turned out they'd slaughtered someone's stolen pet? I would've thought that unless they're dealing with a well known client, they would check passports / chips etc? Or maybe I'm just being very naive. And if you were going to sell to a European meat market you'd still have the cost of falsifying some documents and shipping the horse to a UK port / all the way to Europe. For the sake of meat money that seems like a lot of effort. This horse looks like a valuable riding horse of a desirable breed, so surely there'd be more money in selling him on as a riding horse.
		
Click to expand...

In northern  Ireland and in republic Ireland. Loads of horses that are believed to be stolen and without proper documentation Where slaughter . Also there is  storys from the uk  there was a horse that was stolen and was hours away from slaughter lucky they found the horse on time.


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2020)

lex the raindeer said:



			I feel sorry for  you it horrible to not no where he is.  Not trying to upset you but most people who steal horses  sell to slaughter house because you can get so much money for them especially for a cob type of horse.
		
Click to expand...


This isn't true.  They are worth ten times as much on their feet.

VERY few horses are stolen since passports and chipping were introduced. And quads are so much easier to move and to hide.


----------

